# Any other horse lovers?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't forget Mustacha the barn kitty


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Me 

It's been about 8 years since I've ridden anything. I rode American Saddlebreds competitively for about 18 years before that, though. I also used to help train the horses that were meant for the lesson program - that was some of the most fun. I traded a horse for a house and haven't really regretted it so far. Wish I could ride again 'just for fun', but I know better. Get me back on a horse and I'd get bitten by the bug again. Sigh.

Funny thing. At one point, I had a pleasure mare that was nearly 18 hands. Super unusual for a Saddlebred - I never personally saw another even close to her size. Of course, I'm 5'3". I looked like a flea on her back - kind of like your picture on the pony in reverse!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Raise your hand if you love horses!! *Raises hand and jumps up & down*

We've only owned horses for about 10 years, but I've loved them all my life. I remember looking at the classified ads when I was a kid and circling all the ads for the horses I thought my parents should buy for me! Unfortunately we lived in town and it wasn't an option at the time.

When I was managing the humane society here, our volunteer vet introduced me to the joys of _BOARDING _horses!!! I was able to own a horse but pay someone else to keep him! Just yesterday, a couple barn buddies and I trailered our mounts across the river to Fort Lincoln State Park and we rode our horses through the North Dakota buttes. It was absolutely FABULOUS (although it was a little cool and windy). I didn't get any pictures because I was preoccupied with staying on the narrow trail which dropped off on one side into a ravine! It was exhilarating and nerve wracking at the same time. We never knew when a deer would bolt from its hiding place or a hawk would burst out of the trees and spook the horses. It was a wonderful ride! :lol:

Since we didn't take pictures yesterday, I don't have any good recent pictures of me and Indy - these are actually from my friend's cell phone on a trail ride near the barn where we board... this is Indiana Jones; a 12 year old, 14.3 hand QH gelding who we've had since he was 2.


























We also had a wonderful 16hh draft horse who I made the mistake of giving to someone with a signed contract saying we'd get him back if they didn't want him anymore - now we haven't been able to see him or learn anything about him for months. I'm afraid the people may have sold him and I'll never see him again... I've been texting the guy and reminding him that we would take Xe back if he doesn't want him anymore, but he doesn't respond... makes me sad... Here's Xe (Xenophon):


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, I _love _horses! I grew up riding and especially loved dressage and jumping. (English all the way for me!  ) 

My last horse was a retired Thoroughbred off the track, but before that I leased an adorable chestnut Arabian (while in the Corps), and I had a Quarter Horse growing up who was an excellent jumper. I miss them but you're right, it's EXPENSIVE and a lot of work. I try and go on the local stable tour every year to get my horse fix though.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

OhYahhhh! I have always thought horses and poodle go well together.
We only have four now. 3 pasture pets and one riding horse.
Here is a picture of my daughter on her horse Gracie.









Oh I do not know how to make the picture show up. This is the link.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Rayah, I can help you post the picture - what is the photo number of the picture of Gracie and her horse on the Cedar Run Hunter Pace October 2011 photo album?? If I know specifically which picture it is, I can try to get it to load here... let me know!

Barb


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I lost my good good mare in August this year, a 16.3 ID/TB, and am horseless for the first time in 30 years, which is very weird.

I started in H/J as a kid, then switched to dressage after acquiring too many crumbly bits :smile:. I went through an ill-advised phase as a teenager/young woman when I would get on ANYTHING. 

Plumcrazy, boarding is the ONLY way! Although I confess to getting vastly more satisfaction from mucking out than from vacuuming.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

JE-UK said:


> Plumcrazy, boarding is the ONLY way! Although I confess to getting vastly more satisfaction from mucking out than from vacuuming.


The nice thing is that the barn owner and the barn manager happily allow me to muck WHENEVER the spirit moves me!! :lol: I don't HAVE to do it, but believe me, there are plenty of times I pick up the mucking fork and lift a few wheelbarrows full of used hay (if you know what I mean!) just to feel the muscles burn!

Sorry about the loss of your mare. It leaves a huge hole - I know! I lost my 8 year old Appaloosa, Talladega, to a freak pasture accident in February of 2008. He was actually at the vet's office for a week before he passed. I was supposed to bring him home on a Monday to continue his recovery, but he died at the vet's on the Sunday before. He wasn't expected to DIE, he was expected to RECOVER! Completely unexpected, and heartbreaking! The vet suspected an infection in his blood caused by the injury to his hoof. I still miss my chunky Appy!










I'm going to try to post links to Rayah's daughter, and her trusty steed, Gracie. I hope these work (I think you just need to give the page a few seconds to load the correct picture. If the links don't work, Gracie is pictured in CDR_0611 and CDR_0613)

Hunter Pace

Hunter Pace

Let's hear some more horse tales!

Barb


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> I lost my good good mare in August this year, a 16.3 ID/TB, and am horseless for the first time in 30 years, which is very weird.
> 
> I started in H/J as a kid, then switched to dressage after acquiring too many crumbly bits :smile:. I went through an ill-advised phase as a teenager/young woman when I would get on ANYTHING.
> 
> Plumcrazy, boarding is the ONLY way! Although I confess to getting vastly more satisfaction from mucking out than from vacuuming.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm going to have to post a picture of my former T-bred here as he could be her _twin_.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Me!!

I now have five! An Andalusian, a Thoroughbred, an Anglo Arab, an Australian Pony & a Gypsy Vanner.

Ronan, my Gypsy vanner colt, leading in the front!


















Boy the TB









Juliet the Anglo Arab









Kosmo the Andalusian









And Romeo the Australian Pony... Their names were a coincidence, I swear


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, you have three of my dream horses. I loved the arabs I used to have, and I dream of owning an Andalusian and a Gypsy Vanner. Actually, when I groomed Paige at the end of fall, I shaved her body close and left her a huge TK and horse feathers on her legs. She's my toy Gypsy Vanner. Now, if she were just parti color and a little stockier....


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Shame, we have to sell Romeo & Juliet & boy will be returned to his previous owner when we move back to NZ. Kosmo however will be coming with us


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You have me yearning again! I was pony mad as a child - it was completely impossible, there was no way my parents could afford even lessons let alone a pony, and yet every birthday I managed to convince myself that perhaps this year ... I started riding the moment I was earning, and actually managed to have my own ponies for a few years when I did VSO in Samoa. Which didn't get it out of my system (has anyone _ever _succeeded in getting horses out of their system?!), but did make me realise what hard work they can be! It's been too many years now since I rode - impossibly busy with work, then feeling too fat, too creaky, and too reliant on being able to drive a car to risk injury. I did try carriage driving, but it is not the same - I missed the feeling of getting completely in tune with every movement of the horse. I do sometimes fantasise about a pair of grey Welsh Section A ponies, though, and a spanking little trap to exercise them. And I could probably name every livery stable with vacancies within 20 miles ... !


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh are we horse lovers!!! We have three. My daughter's newest Cheveyo (Sha-vay-oh) was just brought home last Saturday. He is huge!!! 16.3 and my daughter's new show horse.

This is Dusty Impresivetardee aka Cheveyo


























My husband's horse Tyrees Foolish Sam aka Jimmy 


























And my boy Reuben


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> We also had a wonderful 16hh draft horse who I made the mistake of giving to someone with a signed contract saying we'd get him back if they didn't want him anymore - now we haven't been able to see him or learn anything about him for months. I'm afraid the people may have sold him and I'll never see him again... I've been texting the guy and reminding him that we would take Xe back if he doesn't want him anymore, but he doesn't respond... makes me sad... Here's Xe (Xenophon):


UPDATE!!!! UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!!!​
Xe is back with us!!! I got a text message last month from the guy I had given Xe to last year and he asked if I wanted him back... Uhhhhh... YEAH!!!!! I had gall bladder surgery on January 13, and was tromping through a winter pasture to catch my horse who hadn't been handled in about a year on January 16th!! Luckily, a friend came with me (he drove the truck & trailer!) and we were able to get Xe loaded without much ado...

The very first thing I did when I got Xe back to our boarding facility was to arrange a farrier to come the next day... Here's a picture of what Xe's feet looked like :angry: I was worried that he wasn't being taken care of during the last year and this confirms it.










He's SOOOO glad to be back home! And I'm just as glad to have him back in my herd!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I grew up with horses. My last one was a beautiful gray Arabian... but those days are behind me now. I just don't want the up keep that it takes to keep a horse. I did enjoy the pictures.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

NO NO NO buy back contracts they will not hold up in court. You can not keep rights to something you sold. You can do a free lease 

Plumcrazy I am so glad you found your guy. He is stunning!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

wickednag said:


> NO NO NO buy back contracts they will not hold up in court. You can not keep rights to something you sold. You can do a free lease
> 
> Plumcrazy I am so glad you found your guy. He is stunning!


It was more like an "adoption" than a "sale". I'm overjoyed to have Xe back and he won't be going anywhere ever again! Thanks for the compliment, too... we think he's gorgeous, but we're a little biased!


----------

